# new jon boat



## team e-fishin-c (Jun 27, 2008)

I just got a new 14' jon boat with a 25 merc. I need some ideas on poling platforms and decks for it.thanks for your help.


----------



## Jim (Jun 27, 2008)

Welcome aboard man! Thanks for joining!

Post some pics up of the boat and flip through this thread to get plenty of ideas!

https://tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=3156


Jim


----------



## LeftCoastAngler (Jun 27, 2008)

team e-fishin-c said:


> I just got a new 14' jon boat with a 25 merc. I need some ideas on poling platforms and decks for it.thanks for your help.



Sounds like a nice shallow-water rig you've got dream'd up... Stealthy-ness is key...  Geez, have you priced the Stiffy 20+ push poles? Pretty darn pricey. Check the carbon fiber ones... Woah they're nice! :mrgreen: 

~LCA.


----------



## team e-fishin-c (Jun 28, 2008)

hey LeftCoastAngler thanks for the tip. nice poling platform :shock:


----------



## LeftCoastAngler (Jun 29, 2008)

I take it your into sight fishing... What's your location?

~LCA.


----------



## team e-fishin-c (Jul 3, 2008)

melbourne fl


----------



## LeftCoastAngler (Jul 3, 2008)

Nice. Real nice.
I'd love to live that-aways.

You can get the platform done up in pretty much any marine fab shop. Right around $500 -$700 tops... Go with the rod holders at a 45' angle... That aways when your up on the platform you can have the rods in without them being in your way... 
Whens the build start? Post pics if possible, we'd love to see the progress... 

...TightLines

~LCA


----------

